# Peach Burl



## Texasstate (Oct 21, 2019)

Peach burl !!!!!

Will be cutting this up soon into blanks 


It’s 1 in thick

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 21, 2019)

Now that's a burl that I don't see very often. Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 22, 2019)

I've not seen it before either. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 22, 2019)

nice-looks just like cherry. Peach has a distinct smell. I love cutting fruit woods up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Oct 22, 2019)

I’ll have to give it a whiffff when I get home later 
Will it still smell being kiln dried ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 22, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> I’ll have to give it a whiffff when I get home later
> Will it still smell being kiln dried ?


Yes- I have some apricot- curly- It is more peach colored wood. Might have to cut to get smell.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 22, 2019)

Its cherry burl from my angle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Oct 22, 2019)

There is no question 
This is peach 
It does look similar to cherry but it is much harder to find


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 22, 2019)

Not to rain on parade in case my last comment was takin that way... you could always clean up the end grain of the trunk piece and show @phinds for a positive id

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Oct 22, 2019)

I can never get my end grain shots “cleaned up” enough 
Hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 22, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> I can never get my end grain shots “cleaned up” enough
> Hahaha


I think we all have had that problem... lol! 

Nice burl either way!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Oct 22, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> I can never get my end grain shots “cleaned up” enough
> Hahaha


Probably doesn't matter in this case because I can't tell peach and cherry apart by end grain. They're both diffuse porous with pretty much the same size pores and both have varying ray thicknesses and distribution.

You're better off in this case going w/ smell and face grain color and appearance.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 22, 2019)

phinds said:


> Probably doesn't matter in this case because I can't tell peach and cherry apart by end grain. They're both diffuse porous with pretty much the same size pores and both have varying ray thicknesses and distribution.
> 
> You're better off in this case going w/ smell and face grain color and appearance.



Interesting!

Is it common to have such similar woods?


----------



## phinds (Oct 22, 2019)

gman2431 said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Is it common to have such similar woods?


Yes. Diffuse porous is by far the most common anatomical pattern for wood end grain and for many woods you can't tell them apart at the level of a 10X loupe by the end grain. OFTEN you can, because of pore size, pore distribution, ray size, ray spacing, etc but sometimes not.

You can take a look at the diffuse porous page on my anatomy site and you'll see what I mean
diffuse porous 
take a look at cherry and peach on the fruitwoods page

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## theglenofdoom (Oct 24, 2019)

Hey there.. I am making a tankard out of Peachpits, and I was wondering if you would be willing to make me 4 pieces that are 5inch by 5inch by 1 inch of this peach burl? Please let me know if this is possible


----------



## theglenofdoom (Oct 24, 2019)

It would be for handles and the base


----------



## phinds (Oct 24, 2019)

theglenofdoom said:


> Hey there.. I am making a tankard out of Peachpits, and I was wondering if you would be willing to make me 4 pieces that are 5inch by 5inch by 1 inch of this peach burl? Please let me know if this is possible


Well, it's pretty trivial if you have a bandsaw (and have a big enough piece to start with)


----------



## theglenofdoom (Oct 24, 2019)

phinds said:


> Well, it's pretty trivial if you have a bandsaw (and have a big enough piece to start with)


lol yes... but I need him to say he would be willing to work with me and get me a piece first LOL


----------



## Texasstate (Oct 24, 2019)

This burl wasn’t that big and it is being cut into knife blocks


----------



## Texasstate (Oct 24, 2019)

Sorry you were 1 day too late


----------



## theglenofdoom (Oct 24, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Sorry you were 1 day too late


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I mean... congrats on the sale!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rangerdrm (Oct 24, 2019)

Would love to have a couple sets of scales for some new knives I'm making.


----------



## Texasstate (Oct 24, 2019)

I have knife blocks


----------



## theglenofdoom (Oct 24, 2019)

(crying the tears of loss)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 24, 2019)

@theglenofdoom 

Does it need to be specifically "peach burl" wood, or would non-burl peach or other peach colored fruit wood work?

-Karl


----------



## theglenofdoom (Oct 24, 2019)

well, I am making a "Showcase" piece, so I thought that peach burl would really tie it all together. Just a plain piece of peach wood, I don't think would accomplish that. I guess if it were nectarine burl lolol


----------



## Rangerdrm (Oct 24, 2019)

What's the price to 40107 for 2 blocks


----------



## Texasstate (Oct 24, 2019)

Blocks are $20Ea
Shipping could be lower than $7.90


----------

